# Kommunikation CP342-5 - Micromaster 420



## Chrisi (13 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

  ich habe diese Woche ein Projekt in angriff genommen, bei dem es darum geht eine Steuerung mit einem Frequenzumformer (Micromaster 420) zu erweitern. Da die ich die Kommunikation zum Micromaster über Profibus machen muss und meine SPS (S7300 CPU314 IFM) nur eine MPI Schnittstelle besitzt habe ich mir einen CP 342-5 zugelegt.

  Jetzt hab ich es hinbekommen über die Profibusschnittstelle auf die SPS zuzugreifen, so das ich mit dem PC Daten senden/empfangen kann.

  Kaum füge ich aber in der Hardwarekonfiguration den Micromaster ein und lade sie runter fängt bei meinem CP 342-5 Modul die Busfehler Lampe rot zu blinken an.

  Weiss einer wo da der Fehler liegen kann? Wenn ich über Profibus direkt mit dem Sinamics Tool auf den FU zugreife kann ich ihn ohne Probleme laufen lassen. Nur wenn ich ihn in das Profibussystem im Stepp 7 Manager integriere kommt der fehler. (Profibuskabel sollten auch in Ordnung sein)

  Hier noch ein Paar Screenshots, vielleicht kann ja daraus einer was lesen:
  (Wenn man überhaupt was erkennen kann )

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8725/test1mt.jpg
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/1123/test2n.jpg
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/4447/test3pt.jpg
http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/6344/test4w.jpg




  wäre echt super wenn mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen könnte J

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

  [FONT=&quot]Chrisi[/FONT]


----------



## MSB (13 April 2010)

So ganz spontan:
Du hast die Bausteine FC1 bzw. FC2 (DP-Send / Recv) noch nicht bzw. nicht richtig programmiert.
Solange du die Daten nicht mit diesen Bausteinen Schreibst bzw. Liest ist die Kommunikation rot.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Chrisi (13 April 2010)

hmm.. haben tu ich sie.. aber e.v. nich richtig.. gibts dazu irgend ne vorlage oder ne beschreibung?


----------



## MSB (13 April 2010)

Also eine gute Vorlage ist die Taste "F1" ...
Zeig halt einfach mal deinen Aufruf der beiden Bausteine ... 

Hier noch ein FAQ von S:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18208090

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## HaDi (13 April 2010)

Oder du gibst hier mal 342-5 als Suchbegriff ein (113 Treffer !).

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Chrisi (15 April 2010)

Vielen dank für die Antwort...
Konnte das Problem jetzt beheben.. war n Fehler beim Anschluss von FC1/2. 

Aber ich bin etwas verwirrt. Was muss ich genau beim Eingang SEND und RECV angeben?

Im Beispiel steht P#db18.dbx240.0 byte 103
was bedeutet das genau? ^^

gruss Crisi


----------



## MSB (15 April 2010)

Chrisi schrieb:


> Im Beispiel steht P#db18.dbx240.0 byte 103



Das ganze ist ein Pointer, genau genommen ein ANY-Pointer,
das obige sagt aus:

Start-Adresse als Bit-Addresse:
DB18.DBX240.0
mit der Länge von 
103Byte,
also ein Pointer auf das Feld von DB18.DBB240 - DB18.DBB342

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Chrisi (15 April 2010)

hmm versteh ich irgendwie nicht 

muss ich da die Kommunikation von der CPU zum CP machen oder wie?

Mein micromaster hat z.B. EW100,102 und AW 100, 102

was muss ich da eingeben?
oder muss ich über nen db gehn ? ^^


----------



## MSB (15 April 2010)

Les doch einfach mal das von mir verlinkte FAQ, dann würden sich deine Fragen sicherlich klären ...

Mfg
Der der sich fragt, warum du das nicht schon längst getan hast ...


----------

